
The New York Times Is Selling a Unique Star Wars Book - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/20/16913492/new-york-times-star-wars-in-a-galaxy-far-far-away
======
ohiovr
The times of the Galaxy would be a fun read. Reading about the administrative
shut down of corosaunt or Palpatines withdrawal from the Hoth system

